# low budget BHO maker



## whitebox (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Growers,

a few BHO extract i made with an old aspirine aluminium tube and a small piece of cofee filter........

made 1gr or littl bit more, with 7g trim of my diesel and 3g of buds.

the darker is trim and the golden is bud........................:hubba:

enjoy                         

.WB.


----------



## whitebox (Sep 15, 2008)

more...


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 16, 2008)

I made one too. but I just went out to a local plastic supply store and got 1 1/2 diameter Plexiglas tubing with a few end caps.  One end cap has 2 pieces of cut to fit gold coffee filters so that its reusable.  Yours looks cool though because of the old aspirin container.  Great job


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 16, 2008)

*I put a cap on a copper pipe, glued it in place with liquid solder, drilled a hole in it, filled the tube with ground up weed, put a couple layers of coffee filter on other end held in place with rubber bands, injected 2 cans of butane thru weed and evaporated the butane in a hot water bath, was excellent :aok: but I think ISO is easier :hubba:*


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 17, 2008)

That is so cool. Is there a how to/DIY for this on the site?


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

I ripped the valve off an old used container of albuterol (asthma inhaler) and after stuffing a glass bottle full of trim and stems and whatnot, fixed the valve on and filled the bottle with butane. Let it soak for about twelve hours, turn the bottle upside down and press on the valve, out comes the yellow/brown oil. Let evaporate on a glass tray and you're set to go!


----------



## lyfr (Sep 19, 2008)

looks good...but that whole blowin up thing


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

If you don't want it to blow up don't do it near electricity or flames.

Or you can just use CO2 gas instead of butane.


----------

